# MIO - Miclyn Express Offshore



## Joe Blow (31 March 2010)

Miclyn Express Offshore (MIO) is a maritime service vessel operator that listed in 2010. The company has been operating since 1970 providing service vessels to the offshore oil and gas industry in South-East Asia, Australia, the Middle East, and the North Sea. The group chartered and planned to charter a total of 115 vessels in 2009. The fleet is composed of offshore support vessels and crew/utility vessels and barges that support particularly the offshore development, and production industry. The demand for services are directly correlated to the oil and gas market.

*Sector:* Energy
*Shares on Issue:* 271,700,000
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $475,475,000
*Website:* http://www.miclynexpressoffshore.com


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 August 2012)

Impressive website.  Chart good.


----------



## System (22 December 2013)

On December 18th, 2013, Miclyn Express Offshore Limited (MIO) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to the amalgamation of the Company and Manta 2 Holdings Limited under the Companies Act 1981 of Bermuda.


----------

